# emerge kdelibs scheitert an patch??

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe meine KDE-Installation wohl versaut... Ich wollte KDE loswerden, habe LXDE mit Openbox installiert und KDE weggeputzt. Nur Digikam will ich behalten.

Digikam war danach zerschossen, also Neuinstallation, leider abgebrochen:

```
 * Applying kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch !

 *  ( /var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999/temp/kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch.out

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999::kde failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4465:  Called kde4-base_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3492:  Called cmake-utils_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 1412:  Called _execute_optionally 'src_prepare'

 *   environment, line  723:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 1743:  Called epatch '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/dist/01_gentoo_set_xdg_menu_prefix-1.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/dist/02_gentoo_append_xdg_config_dirs-1.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.14.0-mimetypes.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.4.90-xslt.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.6.3-no_suid_kdeinit.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.8.1-norpath.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.9.3-werror.patch' '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.10.0-udisks.patch'

 *   environment, line 1853:  Called epatch '/var/lib/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs/files/kdelibs-4.6.2-armlinking.patch'

 *   environment, line 2030:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999::kde'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999::kde'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999/work/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999/work/kdelibs-4.14.49.9999'
```

Den armlink-patch gibt es aber in diesem Verzeichnis....?!

Was kann ich da jetzt tun?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Tja, das passiert wenn man live-ebuilds verwendet  :Wink: 

TIP: Wenn KDE nur für Digikam gebraucht wird die kde-Pakete einfach aus dem offiziellen Prtage-Tree nehmen, am besten stable  :Wink: 

(Du kannst jetzt auch den langwierigen Weg gehen und den veralteten Patch auf bugzilla melden und hoffen dass einer der KDE Gentoo Devs Zeit hat...)

----------

## uhai

d.h. aber auch, dass ich nicht digikam-4.4 bekomme, oder?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Digikam-4.4.0 braucht mindestens kde-4.10. Mit stable kdelibs kommst du da hin.

Digikam selber kannst du natürlich weiter aus ~arch nehmen, wenn du willst - mir gings nur um die kdelibs.

----------

## uhai

ok, ein wenig aufgeräumt - jetzt hänge ich hier:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5:4[aqua=,opengl,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/pykde4-4.12.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.2:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

das bekomme ich nicht aufgelöst... 4.12 würde mir ja reichen, wo kommen die 4.14er her??

uhai

PS: katepart-4.14.2 ist nicht installiert und keywords habe ich auch keine mehr für die 4.14.2er...???

----------

## uhai

```
>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.2:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Wie kommen denn die 4.14er da immer wieder rein? kdepimlibs ist derzeit nicht installiert...

Kann ich die Abhängigkeiten irgendwie anzeigen lassen?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

mit "--tree" siehst Du einiges.

Zu Not kannst Du auch kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.2 hart maskieren, dann kommt eine Meldung, dass Paket xxx kdepimlibs unbedingt braucht.

----------

## uhai

Komisch, bei emerge --tree habe ich die 4 4.14er Palete auf der gleichen Stufe, nach dem ich alle maskiert hatte, lief dass ohne dass eine Paket sich beschwert hätte...

uhai

PS:

```

bei emerge -auDNT world bekomme ich:

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.13 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.13" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-19)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-53.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-52.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/52=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.28::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.1.1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.12.4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9::gentoo, installed)

    (and 3 more with the same problems)

app-text/libmspub:0

  (app-text/libmspub-0.1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/libmspub-0.0.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =app-text/libmspub-0.0* required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.2.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/liborcus:0

  (dev-libs/liborcus-0.5.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/liborcus-0.5* required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.2.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/liborcus-0.7.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libixion:0

  (dev-libs/libixion-0.5.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/libixion-0.5* required by (dev-libs/liborcus-0.5.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libixion-0.7.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libixion-0.7.0 required by (dev-libs/liborcus-0.7.0::gentoo, installed)

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

kde-base/kde-l10n:4

  (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kde-l10n-4.13.1:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] required by (kde-misc/tellico-2.3.9::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5:4[aqua=,opengl,semantic-desktop?] required by (kde-base/pykde4-4.12.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4:4[aqua=,opengl?,semantic-desktop?] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.12.5::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kfilemetadata-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 18 more with the same problem)

kde-base/oxygen-icons:4

  (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

kde-base/libkcddb:4

  (kde-base/libkcddb-4.12.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkcddb-4.13.1:4[aqua=] required by (kde-misc/tellico-2.3.9::gentoo, installed)

kde-base/kde-env:4

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kde-env-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

kde-base/nepomuk-widgets:4

  (kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

kde-base/nepomuk-core:4

  (kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

kde-base/katepart:4

  (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/katepart-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

net-libs/gnutls:0

  (net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-libs/gnutls-3.0.20:0 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5::gentoo, installed)

  (net-libs/gnutls-2.12.23-r6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/44=[xpdf-headers(+)] required by (dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3:0/44= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, installed)

    app-text/poppler:0/44=[qt4] required by (dev-python/python-poppler-qt4-0.16.3-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (app-text/poppler-0.26.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

kde-base/khelpcenter:4

  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

kde-base/kdesu:4

  (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/kdesu-4.12.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by @system

    sys-apps/openrc:= required by (app-admin/openrc-settingsd-1.0.1::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/openrc required by (virtual/service-manager-0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/openrc:0/0= required by (app-admin/openrc-settingsd-1.0.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/openrc-0.12 required by (net-misc/netifrc-0.2.2::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/kmod-19::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/kmod required by (sys-apps/pciutils-3.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/kmod-15:0= required by (sys-apps/systemd-217-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/kmod[tools] required by (virtual/modutils-0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3

=kde-base/katepart-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3[migrator]

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3[nepomuk]

# required by kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3

=kde-base/baloo-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/baloo-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3[migrator]

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3[nepomuk]

# required by kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3

=kde-base/kfilemetadata-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by media-plugins/kipi-plugins-3.5.0[calendar]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5-r2[handbook]

# required by kde-base/kdebase-data-4.12.5

# required by app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3[nepomuk]

# required by kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3

=kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3[nepomuk]

# required by kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3

# required by kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3

=kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by dev-vcs/kdesvn-1.6.0-r1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5-r2

# required by kde-base/kdebase-data-4.12.5

# required by app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/kde-env-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-misc/tellico-2.3.9[scanner]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/libksane-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-misc/tellico-2.3.9[linguas_de]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/khelpcenter-4.12.5

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.12.5-r2[handbook]

# required by kde-base/kdebase-data-4.12.5

# required by app-editors/kile-2.1.3-r1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3 ~amd64
```

Wieso will er immer noch die 4.14er?

uhai

----------

